# LSVW Penthouse?



## chrisf (6 Mar 2010)

Long shot, but does anyone know the dimensions of an LSVW mounted penthouse off hand? I'm doing up some CAD drawings for somone, but his measurements don't add up.


----------



## Brasidas (6 Mar 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Long shot, but does anyone know the dimensions of an LSVW mounted penthouse off hand? I'm doing up some CAD drawings for somone, but his measurements don't add up.



Ouch. Good luck.

I'm curious, why do you need solid dimensions for a CAD drawing of a penthouse? I'd think a conservative set of figures, say 8ft on a side from the truck, would be sufficient for a plan view for a drawing that included a CP det setup.


----------



## chrisf (6 Mar 2010)

I've got a copy of the original instructions, I'm fairly certain they've got exact dimensions, at least for the setup with a 5/4Ton, but the dimensions are the same, though it's on my computer at work, so it'll be a few days.

Exact dimensions, because if I'm going to do it, I'm going to do it right. Doing a layout for several different unit setup SOPs depending on the scale and requirements, line plan, etc, all done on overhead slides so they can lay over each other.


----------



## Spanky (6 Mar 2010)

I've got a copy of the instruction booklet sitting in the back of mine, but I won't have access until later in the week.  Does anyone know anything about a new penthouse for it?  Apparently it's a "pop-up" type of shelter.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Mar 2010)

Spanky said:
			
		

> Does anyone know anything about a new penthouse for it?  Apparently it's a "pop-up" type of shelter.



You may be thinking of the DRASH Shelter http://www.drash.com. Very quick set up (under 10 mins for a crew of 4), but doesn't fold as well as mod does. Won't fit in a LSVW Radvan, needs a cargo variant to use because it gets bulky.

The new C3I Bisons still have a modular-based penthouse, but it just sets up like a section of mod, and laces onto the back of the vehicle.


----------



## chrisf (7 Mar 2010)

Side note, all DRASH shelters shold be set on fire, then thrown into the ocean to put the fire out. If I hear one more person say 

"Wow, this DRASH shelter is a fne piece of kit isn't it" 

I will loose my mind.

"No sir, it just looks space age."

While they do have some fantastic features, they're fragile, bulky, and hard to transport, and loose hands down to the equivilent model from their competitor base-x.

Though it does look space age.


----------



## Spanky (7 Mar 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You may be thinking of the DRASH Shelter http://www.drash.com. Very quick set up (under 10 mins for a crew of 4), but doesn't fold as well as mod does. Won't fit in a LSVW Radvan, needs a cargo variant to use because it gets bulky.
> 
> The new C3I Bisons still have a modular-based penthouse, but it just sets up like a section of mod, and laces onto the back of the vehicle.


Thanks, that's the info I was looking for.


----------



## LineJumper (8 Mar 2010)

Didn't all the drash the pimply-bums play with get shipped to the sandbox for 1-06? I haven't seen the big round house in quite some time.


----------



## JBP (9 May 2010)

LineJumper said:
			
		

> Didn't all the drash the pimply-bums play with get shipped to the sandbox for 1-06? I haven't seen the big round house in quite some time.



We have quite a few we still use a 1 Sigs out West here... I suppose it depends on where you go!


----------



## chrisf (9 May 2010)

I have two XB6 shelters... and once I've managed to hoard enough naptha, I'll have zero...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 May 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I have two XB6 shelters... and once I've managed to hoard enough naptha, I'll have zero...



PM me. We'll take them off your hands. As much as my Ops WO tries to fix and cajole it, our CP penthouse is a mess.


----------



## Spanky (9 May 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> PM me. We'll take them off your hands. As much as my Ops WO tries to fix and cajole it, our CP penthouse is a mess.



He's right.  The penthouse is the bane of my existence.  RG, I don't know about you, but I'm a hurt puppy this morning,    Mess dinner can be soooo much fun.


----------



## chrisf (11 May 2010)

Have you USED a DRASH? Standing inside one doesn't count, I mean have you had to take care of transport and maintenance for one of the stupid things?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 May 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Have you USED a DRASH? Standing inside one doesn't count, I mean have you had to take care of transport and maintenance for one of the stupid things?



We're willing to take that responsibility. And yes, I've used one.


----------



## chrisf (12 May 2010)

Have you used it more then once? Really, these are absurd pieces of kit. If you find the penthouse difficult manage, you don't want a DRASH. I've set up single, double, and quad penthouses, and one crazy bastardized combination of 8 penthouses, and found them all easier to setup and manage then the DRASH series.

My major beef with it is that, given that we've got no HIAB equipped trucks in our unit, it's got to be man-handled in and out of it's transport, which requires a half dozen troops at least (I can handle a penthouse with three) which cuts the service life substantially. Repairing it is ridiculous, if one of the struts snaps near the door, it's a 10 minute fix, if it snaps in the centre somewhere, it's a several hour fix. Since the struts snap regularly, the garrison repair kit gets cleaned out rather quickly, and oh, look at this, there's no NSN on the repair parts, they've got to be bought out of the unit budget.

Also, don't believe the manufacturers claims it can be set up and torn down by 4 troops. That's under ideal circumstances. Say for example, you're in a flat grassy field, it's a lovely sunny day, and everyone sets up and tears the things down on a regular basis, AND you have a HIAB equipped truck to drop it off for you. Anything less then those circumstances, and you'll want double that number of troops. Not to mention the "simple" setup and tear down process suffers from skill fade rather rapidly (Which by the way, if you don't follow to the letter, causes more damage).

Actually, setting up, not hard. Not hard at all. It's packing the silly thing. Getting it to fit back into that bag is absolutely the bane of my existance. Don't even bother trying if it's been set up in snow or ice. 

Finally, no, you can't have ours. Everyone who doesn't have to maintain or transport the damned thing loves it too much. The only way I'll be free is if it myteriously catches fire, is stolen by local hoodlums, or possibly rolls into the sea at high tide. (If local hoodlums would steal it, set it on fire, and roll it into the sea, that would be fantastic, till then, I'm stuck with it).

"Behold, DRASH!"
"DRASH!"
"DRASH!"

[Cue Musical montage]

"On second thought, let's not go to the DRASH, tis a silly place."


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 May 2010)

Let me worry about the logistics. Are you willing to give them up or not?


----------



## chrisf (12 May 2010)

Not up to me. CoC is a fan of the silly things. They've even decided to buy the hard doors.


----------



## Spanky (12 May 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Not up to me. CoC is a fan of the silly things. They've even decided to buy the hard doors.


Couldn't have just said so in the first place?


----------



## chrisf (12 May 2010)

Spanky said:
			
		

> Couldn't have just said so in the first place?



I assumed it was implied when I didn't offer it to you. I said I was interested in setting it on fire, not on trading it off.

Either way, I'm stuck with the thing. If the opportunity to trade it off ever pops up, I'll let you know.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 May 2010)

Anyway, thanks for blowing smoke up our arseholes. Shoulda known you didn't have the authority to speak.


----------



## chrisf (12 May 2010)

I never once offered it to you, you spread your own cheeks.

Either way, really, you don't want one, but if i ever have the opportunity to get rid of it, you can have it.


----------



## LineJumper (14 May 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Have you used it more then once? Really, these are absurd pieces of kit. If you find the penthouse difficult manage, you don't want a DRASH. I've set up single, double, and quad penthouses, and one crazy bastardized combination of 8 penthouses, and found them all easier to setup and manage then the DRASH series.
> 
> My major beef with it is that, given that we've got no HIAB equipped trucks in our unit, it's got to be man-handled in and out of it's transport, which requires a half dozen troops at least (I can handle a penthouse with three) which cuts the service life substantially. Repairing it is ridiculous, if one of the struts snaps near the door, it's a 10 minute fix, if it snaps in the centre somewhere, it's a several hour fix. Since the struts snap regularly, the garrison repair kit gets cleaned out rather quickly, and oh, look at this, there's no NSN on the repair parts, they've got to be bought out of the unit budget.
> 
> ...



Four is fine for setup/ tear down in the most austere conditions. Perhaps a little PT? It's really nothing for 4 basic level fitness persons to lift even into the dizzying height of an HL. Windy? Stake a corner. Snowy/icey? Shovel or shoe it down (but prepare for the wet mess if shoes are used).  Use the floor system to roll (and do use bodies as you roll, I mean full body weight) wrap the flooring over the tentage, cinch it all down and wrap the big condom onto it and PRESTO! DRASH ready for shipment and drying/maint once back in garrison. Perhaps I should make a youtube video. Changing out the broken pieces is really quite simple if one is not spatially challenged.
 :camo:


----------



## chrisf (14 May 2010)

I maintain my desire for it to spontaneously combust and reduce itself into a pile of smoking plastic.

Regarding the videos, every one of them ships with an instructional video. If you send NORLEANS Tech (The Canadian supplier, who by the way, also sell lots of other odd and wonderful things) an e-mail, they'll send you as many more videos as you like (Also, interesting swag... those plastic material tags have a thousand and one uses... those blue plastic bottle clips are just... odd...). They'll also provide yearly refresher training on it's use (It comes included with purchase price). 

As much as I'll give them credit for standing by what they sell, I wouldn't have bought it to begin with.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 May 2010)

When my Signals Section deploys to the field, we use a 4XB Drash whenever possible (not held by unit, hopefully changes soon).  I've had the Sqn CP operating in under 45 minutes, complete with tables, CI Ext cables, laptops deployed and lighting kit strung. That's with 4 people, and none of us are similar in size to the Incredible Hulk. Using a MLVW, we could probably transport 4-5 4XB shelters along with their assoc. boots. Granted we'd need another MLVW to bring stores, but its totally worth it. I really can't see any of the issues you're having with the system.... should be lucky your reserve unit has such new items, while some Reg F units have to beg, borrow and steal to get them. A few set ups and tear downs and my guys are very confident in the system, far easier to setup, tear down, and store than a similar sized Modular Tent.

For your issue with transporting it.... try using a MLVW with the solid stairs (not the ones with folding steps). Gently set the DRASH on its side in the truck, roll it down the steps. Reverse for getting it back up there. I'm pretty sure people have been using ramps for centuries without breaking things. You can't throw these things around like Mod Purlons, but they're sure as heck a step into the 21st century for tentage.


----------



## chrisf (14 May 2010)

No HLs, no servicable MLs left, until the MSVS stop catching fire, we've got to wrangle the damned thing in and out of a LSVW trailer.

I've had the opportunity to trial the DRASH against it's competitors. The DRASH looses hands down to the BASE-X, all the same features, very few of the drawbacks, same unit price.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 May 2010)

We just drove 4 MSVSs from Kingston to Petawawa, used them as stores and troop lift for 2 weeks, and then drove them back. No fires. My unit's MSVSs weren't released until they solved the fire issue, but you may just be waiting for yours as the Res units are all getting 1 for 1 exchange ML to MSVS.

I can see a LSVW trailer being a tight squeeze, a 4XB would fit but 6XB would be pushing it. It seems all your issues are related to the serviceability of your unit's vehicles. If the shelter is small enough to roll sideways into the LS trailer, get your SQ to LPO some motorcycle ramps and use those to roll it up. If your unit loves the DRASH so much, they should be willing to drop a couple hundred bucks to make sure they stay serviceable.


----------



## chrisf (14 May 2010)

You'd think they would, but I've been waiting on new spare parts for a year and half, because no one seems to want to pay for them. Supposedly we have however purchased the hard doors (Where am I going to put those? Now that's another question all together.)


----------

